# Hi from Germany



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey 

I'm Romy from Germany.
I breed show mice in Black Tan & Lilac Tan.
I brought some very nice mice to Germany from England (thanks again to 
Heather & Cait) and now i will breed also Dove Tan, Silver Tan and Lilac/Champagne.

As a pet line i will breed Banded & Capped in different colours.

I hope to get some usefull information here 

Best Regards,
Romy.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Rommy welcome to the forum


----------



## x.kathy.x (Jun 7, 2009)

:lol: Hi Romy and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy all the chatter :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Romy and welcome


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.I think you might share some useful information to


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Wilkommen Romy!


----------

